
New Translation Tool Will Help Facebook Master International Slang - yawaramin
https://www.technologyreview.com/s/601790/new-translation-tool-will-help-facebook-master-international-slang/
======
yawaramin
Facebook's translation tech seems to be pretty good. I particularly like that
they let me pretty much redo the entire translation to be as close as I can
make it. Although, it doesn't show me my new translation. Does anyone know how
much they're incorporating feedback? Are their systems getting a measurable
accuracy boost from it?

